# Guidance for Express entry and Job search



## seekgk (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi,

Warm greetings. I am a seasoned PeopleSoft consultant (IT field) with 5 years of experience, I am thinking of applying for Canadian PR vis Express entry. From my research I find people with Job offers have preference over candidates without job offers. 
When I apply for jobs in Canada, people say I would require VISA, for getting a VISA I need a job offer; I am in this dead lock situation.

Please guide me in my job search. Please let me know if any of you or your friends have anything for me. Any help will be very helpful.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

seekgk said:


> Please guide me in my job search. Please let me know if any of you or your friends have anything for me.



Why would anyone here do you job search for you?


----------



## seekgk (Jul 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Why would anyone here do you job search for you?


I didn't meant that way. Sorry, if message has been conveyed wrongly. I want to know how Canadian job market works meaning how people hire resources, any specific strategy i can follow


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

seekgk said:


> I didn't meant that way. Sorry, if message has been conveyed wrongly. I want to know how Canadian job market works meaning how people hire resources, any specific strategy i can follow


Dont expect same or nice answer from everyone 

Btw, no different strategy for job search..everywhere it is same, if you are into some niche IT skills..expect job even from offshore(go to company website and apply)...else, join some oursourcing company where you can try for internal transfer...
Third option, go to cic website and see if your job code is in the list of occupation country need.

Everyone would be more than happy to guide you based on their own experience.

All the best.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

piyush1132003 said:


> Third option, go to cic website and see if your job code is in the list of occupation country need.


Can you please post a link to that page?


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

EVHB said:


> Can you please post a link to that page?


I don think you got me right.
I am saying search for job code in cic website for express entry 

If you know more, please suggest him.

Sent from my SM-G7102 using Expat Forum


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

My question to you: can you please post a link to the page on CIC website where you can find these job codes.


----------



## lonewolf00 (Apr 4, 2015)

EVHB said:


> My question to you: can you please post a link to the page on CIC website where you can find these job codes.


Here is the link:

Find your NOC

All other information you will need is pretty much in the website. Just have to browse thoroughly. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## lisrim (Apr 4, 2015)

Can anybody send me the link to apply for express Visa(EOI) ?

Also wanted to ask should one apply for Come to Canada tool to check eligibility and then with the reference code create an account with MYCIC/ or directly create My CIC account?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

lisrim said:


> Can anybody send me the link to apply for express Visa(EOI) ?



Ever heard of Google?


----------

